# Bermuda Triangle's - Tifway 419 Journal



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

Now is as good as any time to start my journal.

I thought I knew the exact size of my lawn but my measurements are different from an overhead map. Going to spend the next day putting together an exact map with dimension lines of my property.

Grass is Bermuda Tifway 419.

My lawn suffered from vandalism a couple months ago and it is still bouncing back.

Core aerated on 6/12.
Added sand and compost on 6/14

Currently working on fixing my sprinkler system and putting together my new hose and reel.


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

Numerous shrubs became diseased, fixed a couple areas that had poor runoff with massive sedge infestation, and decided to just rip everything out and start over from square one.

Last year I had about 120 cubic yards of mulch and leaves dropped on the property from my local utility company and chipdrop.in. I ripped out about two to three thousand square feet of lawn in shaded areas and on hills that were problematic to mow. Throughout the year I ran over the chips with a trash mower to continually break down the chip size. I ended up with a good half inch of rich black organic matter.

In the last week I have added shrubs, grasses, perrenial and annual flowers to two areas of the yard. I started small since I am doing all the work myself and I want to stay on the good side of the HOA.

The beds need to be edged and more mulch added.

Plants utilized:
Silver Mound Artemis
Junior Walker Catnip
Pink Muhly Grass
Anouk Silver Lavender
Barbara Karst Bougainvillea


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

Why did a hose cart take me 3 hours to assemble...

I really should not have rum and coke when working from home and assembling yard tools while on a conference call.



... yes, the rum affected the winding operation. It is pretty wonky.


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

Yard is starting to look pretty decent. There are way too many bare spots and the Bermuda is moving at a turtles pace in lateral growth.

Maintaining a 1.5" HOC. I want to add another 1/2 of organic matter before I level. For an 11 year old yard I am disappointed that root depth is 2.5" and less.

Put down Feature 6-0-0 with AS around the concrete areas and sprayed FS everywhere else. @Greendoc Thanks for posting about adding Citric Acid. I will post daily pictures to capture the green-up.


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

I am pretty sure I need to dethatch. Also need to sharpen my blades.

I am going to try molasses and Humid Acid... need to figure out what the yeast blends are in D-thatch.


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

24 hours after application of AS and FS.


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

Took about 30 plugs around numerous different areas of the yard.

I am beginning to think my yard is like @dfw_pilot and @GrassDaddy with numerous construction debris buried in the spots where roots are only 2" deep.

In the areas that grow vigorously the average root structure looks like this.


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

Did the screw driver test... I ended digging up 5-6 dozen spots and pulled out dozens of rocks. I filled up my Gorilla Cart twice!


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

I should have taken pictures from the same location, elevation, and time of day.

I am pretty happy with the color.


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

Bermuda_Triangle said:


> Did the screw driver test... I ended digging up 5-6 dozen spots and pulled out dozens of rocks. I filled up my Gorilla Cart twice!


Holy smokes! You rock! :lol: Tons of work but I'm sure the grass is thanking you. I've been needing to do this where I've seen reoccurring localized dry spot


----------



## ladycage (Aug 12, 2019)

What does the citric acid do to the grass? The color is looking good.



Bermuda_Triangle said:


> Yard is starting to look pretty decent. There are way too many bare spots and the Bermuda is moving at a turtles pace in lateral growth.
> 
> Maintaining a 1.5" HOC. I want to add another 1/2 of organic matter before I level. For an 11 year old yard I am disappointed that root depth is 2.5" and less.
> 
> Put down Feature 6-0-0 with AS around the concrete areas and sprayed FS everywhere else. @Greendoc Thanks for posting about adding Citric Acid. I will post daily pictures to capture the green-up.


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

@ladycage It is part of the recipe that @Mightyquinn and @Greendoc used when spraying Ferrous Sulfate. You start with Citric Acid, then Ammonium Sulfate, and lastly add Ferrous Sulfate.

This is the tread I read https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=211&hilit=citric+acid

I have 25lbs of FS so I made a change to my application. I sprayed Feature and AS around the perimeter where I have any concrete or brick surface. I sprayed AS and FS over the rest of the lawn.


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

Sprayed all the roses with Bonide Rose Shield https://www.bonide.com/assets/Products/Labels/l986.pdf

Rose leaves are turning yellow and are being eaten.


----------

